# Headboat Recommendation



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

I am looking to take my 5 year old boy who loves fishing out on a headboat this evening. 

I don't care what he catches as long as he catches some fish.

Can anyone give some good recommendations for some headboats with good reputations?

Thanks you very much.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I've never fished on it yet, but I know a lot of guys would probably recommend the Sally T that leaves from willoughby spit. According to their ads, they run 2 half-day trips per day. One from 8am-12pm, and the other from 1pm-5pm. There are a ton of croaker out there right now to be caught and I would bet that that is what he would target. Give us a report if you go.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

the sally t gets a little crowded... can't say i'll do that again unless it's private... pete is a good guy, great capt, just the crowd, prices, and small boat. 

try the headboats @ Lynnhaven Seafood & Marina. they're is usually 3 boats running out of there, but if you can hop on the 'first chance'... brian is a great capt, i've done alot of striper fishing with him and his crew and i can speak nothing but good things about these guys.

there are also headboats that run out of rudees... sure they're worth a shot.


----------



## Smilingg (Jul 19, 2005)

The 3 boats that go out of Lynnhaven are equally good in my experience--great captains, great mates, etc. 

However, I would think twice about bringing a 5 year old out on them. I was out last week with my two nephews (12 and 10) and the younger one endured 4 hours of seasickness. There were 3 other youngsters on board and they were all so sick they had to lay down inside the cabin for most of the trip. These kids were 6 or 7 years old. 

I don't know how accustomed your son is to rolling seas, but you might want to purchase a pair of those wristbands with the hard knobs for him. Quite a few people report that they work to prevent motion sickness...

Good Luck


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

they gotta get on them 'sea legs' some day


----------



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the replies. 

I have been dosing the boy with dimenhydrinate so hopefully he should be okay.

I see Lynnhaven's evening trips leave at 6. 

How are the rods and tackle the boat provides? or should I bring my own?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Expect a crowd period during the weekend!

If you have rods you like, I would bring them, but with the kids coming it may be easier to use thiers!

Good Luck and if the pattern continues, you should be slaying the croaker at the CBBT islands!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Boats out of Lynnhaven would be the most pratical thing to do it is a short ride to te CBBT with more fishing time.


----------



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

*Thanks everybody*

We just got home. Took the Miss Marissa out of Lynnhaven. Boat wasn't crowded at all.

One hour to 3rd island, but once we were there we were slaying croaker. We fished for little over an hour, and then the return trip.

I had to just sit with fish on because my arm couldn't reel in anymore. My boy was whooped. I couldn't imagine action like that for more than an hour.

My boy, needless to say, did get sea sick after about 30 minutes. We were getting a nice swell out there. Thanks to Liz (one of the mates) for helping him out. I tipped her nice.

End report. 48 Qt cooler near full of medium to large croaker for one hour of of fishing. Now I get to look forward to cleaning em all tomorrow morning. Yay!

Super Sport out of Rudee was out there as well. Their boat looked packed. I'll stick with the Lynnhaven headboat.


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

*Head Boats*

I have been fishing with the Lynn Haven boys since the days it was known as D&M. The mate on the Nancy Anne, a friendly fellow by the name of Dave is one of the hardest working persons I have ever seen. I went out with them last year on the last all day striper trip of the season. The seas were running 6-8 feet, everybody was too busy hanging thier head over the rail to fish. The Capt. said if there weren't any objections he would return to port and give everyone onboard a voucher for another trip. Needless to say he passed out alot of vouchers that trip. I plan on coming down in the fall and use mine.
We were down there in June, caught a mess of croaker, kept about 25 and gave another 20 or so away.
They also have a frequent fisherman card, everytime you go out on a trip, you can get the card punched, after 8 trips you get a free trip.


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

*Head boats*

Something I just thought of- it depends on where you want to fish as to the choice of head boats. If you want to fish close to the CBBT, Lynnhaven is the way to go. It takes longer for the Rudee boats to get there = less fishing time. The oposite is true if you want to go fish the triangle wreck, then I would go out of Rudee. I don't think the Lynnhaven boats go out of the bay except during the fall wreck trips.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

luvcabrera said:


> I had to just sit with fish on because my arm couldn't reel in anymore. My boy was whooped. I couldn't imagine action like that for more than an hour.
> 
> End report. 48 Qt cooler near full of medium to large croaker for one hour of of fishing. Now I get to look forward to cleaning em all tomorrow morning. Yay!


Glad you and your boy got into them! Sure does make a Dad smile doesn't it!


----------

